# will duct tape ruin paint?



## imeric (Jun 1, 2005)

I was thinking ok doing something like the picture below for halloween and I was wondering if duct tape would ruin the finish of my paint on my car?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Hahahahahaha


Hahahaha



Learn from my experience, don't use duct tape. Nice pic btw


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I forgot who's pic that was but he said it was a bitch to get it off.

Do it to someone's car that you hate.

Remember to put a JDM on there somewhere as well.

or don't do it.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

as long as your not in a hot climate area it should be ok....good way to make sure it wont mess ur paint up is pull out a strip your gonna use of tape and stick it against ur shirt or jeans a few times this way itll loose some of its strong adhesive, and itll lint it up a bit as well....this way its not really in contact with as much paint, but yet still will hold fairly well.

that or masking tape for painters should work....doubt itll hold very well when your drive though.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> I forgot who's pic that was but he said it was a bitch to get it off.
> 
> Do it to someone's car that you hate.
> 
> ...


It was definitely a bitch, I will never do it again. It was pretty funny though, for the 2 hours it was on there.

The car as it is today (save for the grille, which has been painted to match the body color .. this picture was still taken after the "rice-out") :










It's definitely a bad thing to do to your paint, I won't recommend it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

The adhesive is a PITA to get off. Use blue painters masking tape and it will peel right off!


----------



## Sin_Arucard (Sep 18, 2005)

just out of curiosity.... what the hell happened with that car? u tape it urself or someone else play a joke on u? kuz either way... i'd be shocked to see that on the road haha


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

He probably did it himself...


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Me and two other friends did it..


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

honestly, i never had a problem with my duct tape racing stripes  but i took em off before i left the 7-11 parking lot. and the tape never saw sunlight. i could imagine it being a hot mess once the sun bakes it on.



 im truely a ricer at heart


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't forget your hood gets hot.

don't do it. it's a bad idea.


----------



## Jersey Devil (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeah, duct tape is a bad idea. Although that picture is funnier than hell. It'll leave a residue almost like when you take a badge off. Painters tape is kingly.


----------

